# Happy NDWSE'S Everyone!



## TTLWHKR (Dec 3, 2005)

HAPPY
NONDENOMINATIONAL WINTER SEASON EVENTS
EVERYONE!


----------



## VinBin (Dec 3, 2005)

haha....


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea ok


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 4, 2005)

ROFL  :lol:  :lol: 

You too WHKR!  

Edit: We celerbrate Christmas 'round these here parts. Jesus and his buddies, dang city folk and thur fancy holidays.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I dont worship Satan I worship Santa..any man that can be all of our peoples sugar daddy one day a year and give us good things is okay in my book...though I never got my pony...DAMN YOU SANTA DAMN YOU!!!! 

We had a call the other day, anyway after dropping off our ugh TB patient from the ride along we were exiting..... A mother was yelling at her in Princess' terms "crumbsnatcher" kid who apparantly broke his arm while trying to fly

"you dumb s*** you cant fly people cant fly"

Ha Ha silly Mommy sure we fly I fly planes nearly every weekende.... and with us jumping sure we fly great for a few seconds...its the landing people havent gotten down yet...

Shows what she knows

But yeah Im with the original title MerryHappy NDWSE Happy merry chrismasoltikwanamas

sounds like a new breed of animal

*Does her narrator voice* vIn a pole so cold.... the only chance for survival to breed new genetic mutations, a cross between the fatman sant screwing the elves who in turn screw the reindeer who in turn screw miss clause gaining a beast so unimaginable so frightening so large that it puts King Kong to shame... its the christmasoltikwanamas..... coming to a Theatre near you June 2005 (ever notice how they put xmas movies out during the summer?? should I get started on christmas deco???)

yeah so wrong, random thought from yours truely...

Namaste


----------



## VinBin (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 4 2005, 11:01 AM
> *Well, I dont worship Satan I worship Santa..any man that can be all of our peoples sugar daddy one day a year and give us good things is okay in my book...though I never got my pony...DAMN YOU SANTA DAMN YOU!!!!
> 
> We had a call the other day, anyway after dropping off our ugh TB patient from the ride along we were exiting..... A mother was yelling at her in Princess' terms "crumbsnatcher" kid who apparantly broke his arm while trying to fly
> ...


what in the.... :huh: 

heh, sorry, I had trouble following the response there...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin+Dec 4 2005, 07:29 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VinBin @ Dec 4 2005, 07:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Celtictigeress_@Dec 4 2005, 11:01 AM
> *Well, I dont worship Satan I worship Santa..any man that can be all of our peoples sugar daddy one day a year and give us good things is okay in my book...though I never got my pony...DAMN YOU SANTA DAMN YOU!!!!
> 
> We had a call the other day, anyway after dropping off our ugh TB patient from the ride along we were exiting..... A mother was yelling at her in Princess' terms "crumbsnatcher" kid who apparantly broke his arm while trying to fly
> ...


what in the.... :huh: 

heh, sorry, I had trouble following the response there... [/b][/quote]
 Youre not the only one VinBin.

Anyway happy non-denominational wintertime seasonal event!

-CP


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 5, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*

and for those that don't believe in Christmas feel free to wish me a Happy/Merry "Whatever You Want" right back

But for me it will be 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


I left a store the other day.  I had said Merry Christmas to the clerk and when the woman started to wish me a Merry Christmas back, her manager stopped her and told her they don't specify a holiday, they say "Happy Holiday Season"

I was in the middle of paying.  I took my money back from the clerk and informed the manager I would be heading to the other store down the street.

Its freakin Christmastime.  My son is going to be at his dads and not with me.  Its hard enough to "feel the spirit" and all that crap, and I guess the scrooge/grich whatever was biting me in my butt that day.


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

Happy Holidays is fine..... I do disagree with having to say "Happy Holiday Season, because we can't say Merry Christmas" - but I've always said Happy Holidays, mostly because I'm Jewish. It is funny to see me dressed up as Santa!

At work, we have "Holiday Displays" in every building - Consists of a decorated Fir Tree (often non-traditionally decorated), also there is a table with a Hanukia, Kwanzaa thingy, Advent Wreath, and some books on Ramadan and the Hindu Winter Seasonal Event....

Oh - Non-Traditional decorations means that the Tree outside our office is a "Seashore" tree - decorated with starfish, sea shells, the cloth under it is a beach blanket, Etc.

We also have an "angel" tree, a "Sun and Moon" tree, a "Winter Wonderland" tree, even a "ribbon tree" etc. The downside - occasionally we have folks who are jealous of another lobby's tree, saying it is better than theres.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

WAIT...

Hold the feckin phone.


WHO SAID I WORSHIP SATAN?

WTF?

 :blink: 

I WAS INCLUDING EVERY DENOMINATION IN MY HOLIDAY GREETING...

WHERE DOES SATAN COME INTO THE PICTURE?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 4 2005, 11:01 AM
> * Well, I dont worship Satan I worship Santa..any man that can be all of our peoples sugar daddy one day a year and give us good things is okay in my book...though I never got my pony...DAMN YOU SANTA DAMN YOU!!!!
> 
> We had a call the other day, anyway after dropping off our ugh TB patient from the ride along we were exiting..... A mother was yelling at her in Princess' terms "crumbsnatcher" kid who apparantly broke his arm while trying to fly
> ...


 Are you  :blink: 

What  :huh: 

 :huh:  :blink:  :huh:  :blink:


----------



## squid (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey, she *said* it was random thoughts...

We have this church around here that, every December, puts up some sign that says "Santa Claus = Satan Claus" or "Jesus will take you to Heaven, Santa will take you to Hell" or something. So there ya go -- some people seem to find a connection 


I'm more of a Solstice celebrator, myself. But you would be too if you had less than 4 dang hours of sunlight on December 21.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squid_@Dec 6 2005, 02:16 PM
> * Hey, she *said* it was random thoughts...
> 
> We have this church around here that, every December, puts up some sign that says "Santa Claus = Satan Claus" or "Jesus will take you to Heaven, Santa will take you to Hell" or something. So there ya go -- some people seem to find a connection
> ...


 Lets see how much fun we can take out of life, huh preacher man


----------



## Strike3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't even get me started on this non-christmas BS....It's stupid. :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Strike3_@Dec 6 2005, 02:47 PM
> * Don't even get me started on this non-christmas BS....It's stupid. :angry: *


 It's a ****ing joke... Jesus Christopher Columbus... Get a grip and take a valium!

We started this last year.. INSIDE JOKE.  :angry: 


<feels his bp going up>


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 6, 2005)

Yanno I thought this forum was about respect


strike then dont get started on the non christmas conversation, you took something meant to be funny out of context.....

Not everyone follows the path of a bible its in anothers nature to be respectful and understand that....Lighten up!!!

This is not an attack it is a statement, the thread was to wish everyone happy holidays regardless of their religion... and personally I think the santa hell thing was funny myself *giggles*

All we get is "be careful because little sins grow up fast" around here

Namaste


----------



## VinBin (Dec 6, 2005)

haha...

Im sure everyone was just joking...take it easy


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't believe in God anyway..


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

I think someone is out there watching over us, but not sure if his name is God, Jesus, or Satan. By the way Im not a believer in any of the above. Me and God had a falling out, Jesus got pissed at me, and Satan still thinks Im too nice to join the dark side.  :lol: 

Also, I try to respect everyone's religious beliefs Christian or not. Ive met several wonderful people that are deeply Christian, and others that were just as good that werent Christian.

As for Santa being Satan, I got a kick out of that!  :lol: 

I think everyone here must be on PMS this week, just seems like we are all wound up about something. I say we all go out to Murry's Grill and Bar and have a drink.

-CP


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 6, 2005)

omgs... that brings me to a point...

We had a call trauma anyway car accident so they had a trainee on board that had passed practicals and they wanted her to get the practice...

so she strts checking for PMS Anywho the girls been a snob the entire time despite everyone on the department being nice to her...and she yells out "Ive got PMS"

alright I was in a mood..I said "Yeah weve known that the past four hours we've been working" everyone else thought it was hilarious.....

okay back to the mainstream

Heaven doesn't want me and Hell is afraid I'll take over..but for years I was convinced me mum was Satan..she always said I was the only hell she ever raised (despite having 2 bros) so I took it into context... teachers didnt find me funny for half the wisecracks when someone asked "So what does your mom do for a living"

I agree...drinks note the plural ie more then one


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 6, 2005)

Two quotes come to mind when reading this thread:

"There is no devil, only God when he drinks." - Thomas Waite (?)

"The belief in a supernatural force of Evil is not necessary...Men alone are quite capable of every wickedness." - (?)


----------



## VinBin (Dec 6, 2005)

thats weird, there seem to be a lot of people here who dont believe or arent too engaged in a certain religion.  Ive grown away from religion or god in any sense, you guys think it has something to do with EMS?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont think so VinBin

There are some pretty devoted Christian EMS people out there, and I know Rid is a deep Christian.

But I think in this day and age that when your patients may be wiccan while youe jewish (or whatever combination you see fit) I think most people choose not to get religious altogether because religion in general is a touchy subject.

And plus with chaotic work schedule EMS has its almst impossible to go to church on a regular basis and stay cuaght up on sleep.

Again Im not deeply religious, been there done that bought the t-shirt moved on with my life.

I dunno, good question though VinBin.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

Also I can relate to Johnny Cash he knew what it meant to believe in Jesus and knew how to raise Hell as well.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 6 2005, 08:06 PM
> *
> Also, I try to respect everyone's religious beliefs Christian or not. Ive met several wonderful people that are deeply Christian, and others that were just as good that werent Christian.
> 
> ...


 I agree with respecting each others religious beliefs, unless their religious beliefs dont respect those of others- happens way too often. 

As for Murry's, what side of Indy is that on?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 6 2005, 08:18 PM
> *
> ..but for years I was convinced me mum was Satan.. *


 Not possible tigress...there is only one Satan and she is my mom. 

No.  Really.  She will suck you in and make you believe she is all "good and light" and just when she has you weak, she will do a 180 and prove she is Satan.

Back to topic...

I think WHKR was making a point about how far away from what Christmas is all about this world has become.  People are too sensitive.  Everyone wants to sue everyone and holler religion in the process.

Religion my a$$.  Just lighten up.  If I want to put a great big blow up Santa on the roof of my trailor why should that offend you.  Your Star Of David in your window doesn't bother me.

But on the other hand...and blow up anything on a trailor should be outlawed!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 7 2005, 09:35 AM
> *
> 
> I think WHKR was making a point about how far away from what Christmas is all about this world has become.  People are too sensitive.  Everyone wants to sue everyone and holler religion in the process.
> ...


 No I wasn't.

I was driving humorous sarcasim about calling the holidays a "Non Denominational Winter Season Event".


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 7, 2005)

heh

we have a guy that lives next to my aunt, he puts those blow up decors up every year like ten... he has one for the carolina panthers, a sant, a snowman, a reindeer, he has a sleigh a tree and the one with the snowman that is blowing snow in the globe...either way hes frequently been asked to take the down most times they overlap the yard *cocks pellet gun*and every year we fix the problem.

Yeah anything blow up is just wrong though....ill find the pic, a neighbor of mine took blowup sheep....stuck em to the roof pulling a sleigh with a masturbating mannequin... does that count as "wrong beyond belief"?


----------



## Jon (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422_@Dec 6 2005, 11:14 PM
> * I agree with respecting each others religious beliefs, unless their religious beliefs dont respect those of others- happens way too often. *


 I second the motion.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 7 2005, 11:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 7 2005, 11:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-hfdff422_@Dec 6 2005, 11:14 PM
> * I agree with respecting each others religious beliefs, unless their religious beliefs dont respect those of others- happens way too often. *


I second the motion. [/b][/quote]
 I third it.



And speaking of topics that piss people off and start problems, did you see the New Orleans community claiming that FEMA and the National Guard delayed help because most of the people there were black?

The community actually held a press conference stating that.

I was speechless (and that doesn't happen very often.)


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Dec 7 2005, 01:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be silly, we would make the jews mad if we did something like that!
I am only kidding- this time I really am kidding 100%


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

They went before the CONGRESSIONAL COMMITTEE looking into and claimed it.  There was one women before the committe that claimed the government "bombed the levees" and intentionally flooded 4 neighborhoods because they were poor black people living there.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 7 2005, 01:07 PM
> * They went before the CONGRESSIONAL COMMITTEE looking into and claimed it.  There was one women before the committe that claimed the government "bombed the levees" and intentionally flooded 4 neighborhoods because they were poor black people living there. *


 When I have time, I will go into what an insurance adjuster friend of mine said he saw in the months he has been down there and what I feel about it. Lets just say for now that you have to help yourselves to get anywhere. This is not at all racial, the laziness there knows no boundaries. I digress for now.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 7, 2005)

It is amazing how quickly something can turn racial....

I have never once been one to be racist..okay I AM predjudiced... But before I get "Boo'd and the like" Im predjudiced against ignorance and stupidity...

Despite myself being a minority I dont blame anyone for the past..last I checked our generations have nothing to do with it.... I recall one time some Lady at walmart jumped down my throat with "What my people did to hers"

Alright I hate crowds I hate idiots... I tried to ignore her she kept on it was a long line 3,000 at walmart 1 register open.... anywho I turned around and told her not to bring "my" people into it proceeded to explain how MY people were slaughtered... then proceeded to explain if she couldnt get over it to read a history book and realize HER people sold each other to the Europeans...and when she went to have that stick up her a** removed let me know and id send flowers... I thusly paid for my things and walked out without another word

since then all shopping is done ONLINE except food stuffs....

I have to find it but at one time I had the "response" to those statements sent to my inbox.... Its going to take some digging.. I dont know whats worse how a disaster can be turned into a racial dispute, or how people can take advantage of a disasterous event.... Humanity really needs to step back and chek themselves


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 7, 2005)

Christ... All I did was say Happy wtf ever anyone celebrates...

Can't ya just read it and says oh goody.. or read it.. and not post anything.

 

See if yall get a happy new year or a happy easter.. Nope. Someone will probably report me to PETA for supporting a holiday in which a rabbit has to hop all around the world with out a ten minute break every two hours.  :angry:


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin_@Dec 6 2005, 10:14 PM
> * thats weird, there seem to be a lot of people here who dont believe or arent too engaged in a certain religion.  Ive grown away from religion or god in any sense, you guys think it has something to do with EMS? *


 Nope, myself and a lot of the providers around here are deeply religious, then again, I live on Long Island which has a large Irish Catholic, Italian Catholic, and Russian Jew population.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Dec 7 2005, 06:56 PM
> * Christ... All I did was say Happy wtf ever anyone celebrates...
> 
> Can't ya just read it and says oh goody.. or read it.. and not post anything.
> ...


 You're such a drama queen.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Dec 7 2005, 07:56 PM
> * Christ... All I did was say Happy wtf ever anyone celebrates...
> 
> Can't ya just read it and says oh goody.. or read it.. and not post anything.
> ...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Dec 7 2005, 06:56 PM
> * Someone will probably report me to PETA for supporting a holiday in which a rabbit has to hop all around the world with out a ten minute break every two hours.  :angry: *


 LMAO...Speaking of PETA...How about those poor reindeer who are tied up and beat with a whip to fly around the world.  And wheres the ACLU to rally for the elves...oh excuse me...vertically challenged northern americans who are forced into slavery and required to be jolly and eat cookies and drink hot cocoa all year.

Lets not forget the NRA.  Because you should darn sure be able to shoot those little reindeer, except of course for the one with the little red nose after all that has to be a disability and you wouldn't want the ADA after you.


----------



## Strike3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Christ...  

Before you all jump down my ****ing throat, find out why I made the comment. Inside joke or not, the state I live in, SC, will not let Christmas be put on anything. It's Merry Holidays, or whatever you will.

The Christmas pagent is now the Holiday Pagent. 

I'm tired of this PC crap. That's all. It's just old.

TTLWHKR....Thanks for the support. You're obviously bent on not letting anyone have their own opinion without even asking why. Good one.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 8, 2005)

SC sucks

Ill agree thats why -I- am fortunate enough to get to...MOVE thankfully in another few months


----------



## Strike3 (Dec 8, 2005)

I like a lot of things about Charleston, which is why I moved here, but damn, I figured with all the churches, that Christmas would be about Christmas. 

I didn't expect all this Politically correct crap. Save that for Liberal CA where I moved from.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh god all ****ing mighty...

How the hell did this NDWSE thread get catapaulted into a debate over whether or not we believe in God, Jesus, Allah, Satan, (Put your god here), or who the hell ever, then we get on the subject of being racist, yeah Im racist against stupidity, but jeez lets not make a big stink out of it. America is called the Melting pot for a reason, because we have one of the most racially diverse countries in the world. Then it gets into another argument about Christmas being legal or not?   

I say we wish each other merry happy what the **** ever we want and be merry about it.

Instead of moving forward I think we just jumped backwards...

Yes - Christmas is legal here
Yes - I live in a racially diverse state
Yes - The churches here do Christmas Plays
Yes - We have a live Nativity scene (with a baby doll for Jesus) as a matter of fact we have three in this town alone.
And I dont have a problem with all the Christmas stuff when its the week of Christmas, Just I hate it when everyone ELSE is making a big stink about it. And I hate Christmas before Dec. 15th, and After Dec.26th.

Now lets discuss EMS!!
Laisse discuter le SME !
¡Deja para discutir servicios médicos de la emergencia!

-CP


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok..I am thinking, everyone needs to take a step back, take a big ole breath and pull the panties out your rear ends.

Its the freakin holidays!! Now get some spirit....Or your gonna make me do a cheer....




WE'VE GO SPIRIT....


YES WE DO.....[/SIZE]  (spirit fingers everyone!!!)


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 8, 2005)

Princess, spell check your signature line.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2005)

This thread is now unlocked provided everyone can remain POLITE and CIVIL about it.


----------



## Strike3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh a little spice around here isn't bad....


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

Im sugar and spice and everything nice!

Anway- Im wishing everyone a HappyMerry Christmaschanukwanzakah - there did I hit all the bases and remain polite??


----------



## ptemt (Dec 9, 2005)

Borrowed from another forum:

Just a preview of what the world is coming to. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHRISTMAS PARTY ANNOUNCEMENT 

FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 

TO: All Employees 

DATE: November 8, 2005 

RE: Christmas Party 

I'm happy to inform you that the company Christmas Party will take place on December 23, starting at noon in the private function room at the Grill House. There will be a cash bar and plenty of drinks! We'll have a small band playing traditional carols...feel free to sing along. And don't be surprised if our CEO shows up dressed as Santa Claus! A Christmas tree will be lit at 1:00 pm. Exchange of gifts among employees can be done at that time; however, no gift should cost more than $10.00 to make the giving of gifts easy for everyone's pockets. This gathering is only for employees! 

Our CEO will make a special announcement at that time! 

Merry Christmas to you and your family. 

Patty 



FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 

TO: All Employees 

DATE: November 8, 2005 

RE: Holiday Party 

In no way was yesterday's memo intended to exclude our Jewish employees. We recognize that Chanukah is an important holiday, which often coincides with Christmas, though unfortunately not this year. However, from now on we're calling it our "Holiday Party." The same policy applies to any other employees who are not Christians or those still celebrating Reconciliation Day. There will be no Christmas tree present. No Christmas carols sung. We will have other types of music for your enjoyment. 

Happy now? 

Happy Holidays to you and your family. 

Patty 



FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 

TO: All Employees 

DATE: November 9, 2005 

RE: Holiday Party 

Regarding the note I received from a member of Alcoholics Anonymous requesting a non-drinking table ... you didn't sign your name. I'm happy to accommodate this request, but if I put a sign on a table that reads, "AA Only"; you wouldn't be anonymous anymore. How am I supposed to handle this? Somebody? 

Forget about the gifts exchange; no gifts exchange are allowed since the union members feel that $10.00 is too much money and executives believe $10.00 is a little chintzy. 

NO GIFTS EXCHANGE WILL BE ALLOWED. 

Patty 



FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 

To: All Employees 

DATE: November 10, 2005 

RE: Holiday Party 

What a diverse group we are! I had no idea that December 20 begins the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which forbids eating and drinking during daylight hours. There goes the party! Seriously, we can appreciate how a luncheon at this time of year does not accommodate our Muslim employees' beliefs. Perhaps the Grill House can hold off on serving your meal until the end of the party - or else package everything for you to take home in a little foil doggy baggy. Will that work? 

Meanwhile, I've arranged for members of Weight Watchers to sit farthest from the dessert buffet and pregnant women will get the table closest to the restrooms. Gays are allowed to sit with each other. Lesbians do not have to sit with Gay men, each will have their own table. Yes, there will be flower arrangement for the Gay men's table. 

To the person asking permission to cross dress, no cross-dressing allowed, though. We will have booster seats for short people. Low-fat food will be available for those on a diet. We cannot control the salt used in the food - we suggest for those people with high blood pressure to taste first. There will be fresh fruits as dessert for Diabetics, the restaurant cannot supply "No Sugar" desserts. Sorry! 

Did I miss anything?!?!? 

Patty 



FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 

TO: All Employees 

DATE: November 11, 2005 

RE: The Stupid Holiday Party 

Vegetarian pricks - I've had it with you people!!! We're going to keep this party at the Grill House whether you like it or not, so you can sit quietly at the table furthest from the "grill of death," as you so quaintly put it, and you'll get your stupid salad bar, including organic tomatoes. But you know, tomatoes have feelings, too. They scream when you slice them. I've heard them scream. I'm hearing them scream right NOW! 

I hope you all have a rotten holiday! Drive drunk and die, 

The ***** from HELL!!!!!!!! 





FROM: Joan Bishop, Acting Human Resources Director 

TO: All Employees 

DATE: November 13, 2005 

RE: Patty Lewis and Holiday Party 

I'm sure I speak for all of us in wishing Patty Lewis a speedy recovery and I'll continue to forward your cards to her. In the meantime, management has decided to cancel our Holiday Party. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Strike3_@Dec 8 2005, 10:58 AM
> * Christ...
> 
> Before you all jump down my ****ing throat, find out why I made the comment. Inside joke or not, the state I live in, SC, will not let Christmas be put on anything. It's Merry Holidays, or whatever you will.
> ...


 Oh get a life..

It wasn't a religious post.

IT'S A JOKE.

Past EMTLife Post

Another old post

Today I shoveled around my 8' tall non denominational winter season decoration, aka "a star". We had 13" of this stuff called "Dusting to an inch". I hung my non denominational red and blue, flashing holiday lights last week. Didn't fall off the ladder, but I pinched my finger putting it down. So the house looks like a giant vector bar, with a star you can see three miles away. The star was 185.00 at Walmart. I suggest everyone gets one.. But don't mount it to anything flammable, that lil b**tard gets HOT! Has the snow all melted around it.. But with that wind, if I could get all the snow to drift that way, maybe it would all melt. Then again, if I could get a few more stars, and my own power system.. I could probably create my own little tropical enviroment.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptemt_@Dec 9 2005, 03:30 PM
> * Borrowed from another forum:
> 
> Just a preview of what the world is coming to.
> ...


 THAT IS HILARIOUS!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

And yes EMTLife WILL have a Christmas party (OK via Chat anyhow IF the chatroom is up and working)  :blink:  :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 9, 2005)

IF


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

and its a big IF too....  :unsure: 




















 :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya don't say.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 10, 2005)

HEY!!  Someones gotta stand up for the hard working, extremely talented, does an awesome job, bestest website guy on the Net....Matt.

but it won't be me    

I am working Christmas...so a chat party is out for me     But you guys have fun.

IF it is working by the


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe we should schedule it for say Wednesday?? And dont forget 


_*IF *_


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 10 2005, 01:38 AM
> * HEY!! *


 Yea, okay Jon.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 10, 2005)

I keep forgetting that to open chat I have to push "Ctrl" to over ride my popup blocker. I thought it hadn't been working for months.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 11, 2005)

Heh

Send the snow my way will you??

granted I hate the cold, but Id love a good hard snow storm just for the hecticness itg would cause...southerners cannot function....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Got this from another forum*

*For Our Democratic Friends:* ​ *"Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, our best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. We also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2006, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only America in the Western Hemisphere. And without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee. By accepting these greetings you are accepting these terms. This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for herself or himself or others, and is void where prohibited by law and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher."* ​ 
*For Our Republican Friends:* ​ *Here's wishing all of You a* ​ *Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 22, 2005)

Kind of hard to have snow, and at the same time had 80 degree temps. Can't have your cake and eat it too!  

Unless you get that movie snow.. "Snow Business".


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kind of like the dollar thing. That is so perfect 8978!!


----------



## Stevo (Dec 22, 2005)

i really don't get why people associate saying merry christmas to each other with religous denomination, after all it's a pagan holiday...

perhaps it's the _christ_ part? how do i pronounce merry Xmas ?

~S~


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 22, 2005)

eh Ill go for happy holidays

No pagan stuff...anytime another belief is brought up it stews someones panties and binds them in a twist....

someones bound to have a fit *giggle*then we will be grounded from posting AGAIN..for like the third...fourth fifth time...ah heck one of them

we dont want to get the "parents" riled *snickers*


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 22, 2005)

Acutually I think Whkrs original post to wishing us a happy ndwse was meant to be funny, but somehow it still got some folks riled up.

I dont care eitherway. If you greet me with Merry Christmas I will greet you Merry Christmas back.

If people are suing over the phrase "Merry Christmas", then they have waaaayyy too much time on their hands.

So with all of that said-

Merry Non-Denominational Wintertime Seasonal Event, and Merry Christmas to my EMTLife friends.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 22, 2005)

my comment was someone stating "pagan holiday"

the reason I stated that is your right panic someone will get riled up and we will be grounded from posting again... we all know the toes you step on today will be connected to the *** you have to kiss tomarrow *snickers*

So whatever everyone be safe this weekend Please


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 23, 2005)

It was a freakin joke...  


and it was meant to say happy what ever to everyone, with out directing it at any one group?

Geepers, do I need to add a disclaimer also?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 23, 2005)

ttl Im not being an *** seriously...

I know it was a joke... some people suffice it to say on this forum have already proven they cnat "take a joke" nd I was teasing with someone on here that mentioned that one specific phrase... come on you cant tell me you dont agree with me.....

even if it is a joke we have already had proof some individuals get offended and cranky when anything "Non denominational" or "Non christmas" gets brought up, your post was sweet to cover all the basis...dont git yer titty in a twist.... oh geeeez for some reason that phrase sounds Great

Suffice it to say Happy Holidays or whatever ya celebrate.. ill be stuck in atlanta and I doubt ill be able to get online so I wanna spit out a Happy drunken bloody new years too!


----------

